# The Brantford Pottery - Archaeology dig ROM book



## RCO (Sep 7, 2019)

not sure where to post this but found this book a couple weeks back , an older couple had it for sale at a show . 

it was published in 1968 by the Royal Ontario Museum and is about a dig in Brantford Ontario , where a lot of old pottery was found . at a previous industry site where they made old pottery at some point .  

I haven't had time to read thru the entire book yet but though I'd share it in case anyone else found it interesting ,


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 7, 2019)

That looks like it could be an interesting and informative book. The history of a company can be as interesting as the things they made.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice find!  I love coming across obscure books on specific topics like that.  I'm surprised to see that archaeologists in the 60s were even interested in pottery that was only 90 years old, I have a hard time imagining an archaeological dig being done today on a pottery factory from 1930.  Did the site go back a lot further than the 1870s items shown?


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2019)

the book seems to mention 1850 as the start date for the site , so it was an older site and it appears they found a lot of stuff , all pottery , no glass bottles are shown


----------



## Brewster113 (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice find, I am possibly getting a copy from a friend, the Brantford pottery was started in 1849 by Justus Morton and came to Canada West in 1848-49 from Lyons N.Y.  The crock on the cover is an incised piece of which very few were made in Canada. I was able to purchase one of Mortons & Co. incised crocks this past spring and in doing my research I have found no other pieces made with the incised decoration.


----------



## Brewster113 (Sep 12, 2019)

> pictures of the Morton Crock


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 12, 2019)

Brewster113, That is a fantastic piece of pottery. Thanks for posting the picture of it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow, that crock is stunning!  I don't think I've ever seen a design anywhere close to that on antique pottery before.  It's so detailed!


----------

